# Custom music made for me...



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

My daughter, having taken piano for about 2 years, composed this song for my 2010 Halloween video (not up yet). We finally got a good, clear recording today and we created a YouTube video so we can share it...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very spooky and very accomplished sounding arrangement, congratulations to you both. You've got to be the proud papa to have something so special to showcase at this year's haunt!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job, that sounds great. A big salute to your daughter.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Here is a link to the MP3 file. Copyright 2011, all rights reserverd, yada yada yada... 

Nightwood Chest MP3


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW..! thats great..!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!! This is very cool composition, very creepy and very well done!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ohmigosh, I thought I had posted on this last night, but as it turns out, I had just listened to it 3 or 4 times while carving foam! Great prop building music, I'm telling ya!

On a parent level, I know you are so proud of this, as you should be. I can't imagine anything more touching than one of my kids using their talents to make something special for me.

On a haunter level - I'm so jealous - you have a world of custom, GORGEOUS, haunting music at your request, just for YOUR haunt, and that is just about the coolest thing I can imagine!!!! That really takes the individuality and special factor through the roof!

Tell your daughter that there's a strange lady in Texas that thinks she could rope the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Only two years of piano and she was able to compose that piece? You're gonna need a bigger piano to match her talent:jol:

She did a wonderful job. If she were my kid, I'd be proud as hell, too


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! Very cool! I love it! How old is your daughter? Very impressive.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful, haunting music Rob, Thank you for bringing it up again at lunch. I know you are a proud pappa. I would love the sheet music if you are selling it, I'd love to try and play it.


----------

